# Thats TORN IT!! Reluctant sale of my Hase kettweisel full suspension trike



## neil earley (29 Aug 2017)

Had rotating cuff injury surgery in January and a plate inserted in my left shoulder,so bought my Hase Ket full suspension ready for summer.
Went to lift back of trike to go through the ant m/bike barrier which is a B******r to get it through felt a sharp pain and numbness my right shoulder!!
Ignored the pain as I am used to it ! following night was very painful off to see my GP and had x ray and a ultrasound scan 3 weeks later.
I have a tear in my tendon so I have to have further surgery again on rotating cuff ,can believe my luck sometimes not only have a degenerative spinal disease but problematic shoulders!!
Told the surgeon how it happened and have been advised not to ride,think I will be the judge of that as its my only form of enjoyment left.
So I have been thinking of a folding recumbent trike eg Ice trike, Gekko or a scorpion as this would be easier
for me to tackle these barriers in future.
Reluctantly going to sell my Hase Kett the most comfortable trike I have owned with full suspension
Some pics if anyone is interested or will part ex for a folding trike
Paid £1700 looking at offers around £1450
Equipped with shimano 8 speed hub quick adjuster on chain length in vgc son dynamo
receipt of extras fitted




extras


----------



## Falco Frank (29 Aug 2017)

Gutted for you, what a great looking trike.

Very best wishes for your recuperation.


----------



## voyager (29 Aug 2017)

Nice trike , my mate had the same problem took almost 6 months to start to heal, still has to take it easy , it's one repair that takes time to heal.
good luck , 
regards Emma


----------



## mjr (29 Aug 2017)

Good luck. Please report that injurious barrier to www.fixmystreet.com with a link to this page so the bloody council can see the harm done by their useless barriers. They don't stop motorcycles but they do injure loads of people who are just trying to get some exercise


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (29 Aug 2017)

You might well find that your alternatives are no lighter than the Kettwiesel and I suspect folding them up to get over m/c barriers might equally strain your injured shoulder. Another potential issue is that they are a substantially lower and that might again strain your shoulder as you get in and out post op. Maybe you just need to change your routes for a bit? It's a lovely machine, I think you're letting it go for a bargain price unless that's a typo. Don't act in haste, you may come to regret it!


----------



## PaulM (29 Aug 2017)

Very sorry to hear of your woes. I've been wondering if a Stein Trikes might get round or under path or trail barriers better than other trikes because some of the models are available in a very narrow track.


----------



## neil earley (29 Aug 2017)

404 Not Found Anywhere said:


> You might well find that your alternatives are no lighter than the Kettwiesel and I suspect folding them up to get over m/c barriers might equally strain your injured shoulder. Another potential issue is that they are a substantially lower and that might again strain your shoulder as you get in and out post op. Maybe you just need to change your routes for a bit? It's a lovely machine, I think you're letting it go for a bargain price unless that's a typo. Don't act in haste, you may come to regret it!


Its a good price need to pay for my private consultation, scan and x ray,just couldn't wait 6 months on list!
Thinking a delta trike with 20" wheels may slip underneath barrier rather than try to lift trike! and lighter, do like suspension though


----------



## neil earley (29 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> Good luck. Please report that injurious barrier to www.fixmystreet.com with a link to this page so the bloody council can see the harm done by their useless barriers. They don't stop motorcycles but they do injure loads of people who are just trying to get some exercise


Have reported these useless barriers to the council but no answer so far


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2017)

Sorry to hear about your shoulder and a shame you're having to sell that trike, but a tadpole will be a lot shorter and easier to manhandle through/around barriers.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> Good luck. Please report that injurious barrier to www.fixmystreet.com with a link to this page so the bloody council can see the harm done by their useless barriers. They don't stop motorcycles but they do injure loads of people who are just trying to get some exercise


Do they really injure loads of people? I'd be surprised if loads of people ran into them and hurt themselves.

I can see they are a pain in the backside if they are to narrow to get a wheel chair or mobility scooter through, but generally they slow down cycles on shared paths / junctions with roads, which is no bad thing.

Incidentally one near me had been widened and angled better so provides the safety aspects intended, but is also fully accessible.


----------



## neil earley (30 Aug 2017)

T4tomo said:


> Do they really injure loads of people? I'd be surprised if loads of people ran into them and hurt themselves.
> 
> I can see they are a pain in the backside if they are to narrow to get a wheel chair or mobility scooter through, but generally they slow down cycles on shared paths / junctions with roads, which is no back thing.
> 
> Incidentally one near me had been widened and angled better so provides the safety aspects intended, but is also fully accessible.



Just received notice that they are in the process of widening barriers and e mail to them pic of my trike,he replied that he wasn't aware of such DISABLED TRIKES!! made me laugh how people automatically think recumbents are only for the disabled ! Doh hate the word disabled should be pleasantly laid back


----------



## mjr (30 Aug 2017)

T4tomo said:


> Do they really injure loads of people? I'd be surprised if loads of people ran into them and hurt themselves.


I think there's seven of them in my borough (all on the Sustrans route either side of the local town) and they are the single most frequent cause of crashes that I've seen or been told about. They're forever having the paint chipped off them by minor collisions. Along with the older slalom barriers still found on some routes, they are probably among the top three faults cyclists want fixed (after uneven surfaces and broken lights).



T4tomo said:


> I can see they are a pain in the backside if they are to narrow to get a wheel chair or mobility scooter through, but generally they slow down cycles on shared paths / junctions with roads, which is no back thing.


They're rubbish at that job. They don't slow down the fastest bikes at all - I can pass through almost full-tilt on my upright (or do I have to call it upwrong around here?) road bike with 40cm handlebars with almost no risk of clipping it. I have to slow slightly on my roadsters but they have swept bars and still fit through fairly easily. I think some recumbents like a High Racer could slip through fast too. If you want us to slow down, put up a warning sign, rather than distracting us with a hazard to deal with on the approach to another hazard.

As far as bikes go, those barriers are the most trouble to hybrid bikes with wide MTB-style riser bars that haven't been cut down - some of them have to stop and tilt or lift the bars to get through. Then you get to the tricycles that have to be lifted over like in the OP and mobility scooters that simply can't pass. For that reason, I think they're pretty much illegal disability discrimination but I don't understand how to make that actually get highway authorities to remove the evil things.



T4tomo said:


> Incidentally one near me had been widened and angled better so provides the safety aspects intended, but is also fully accessible.


These days, having seen so many bizarre contraptions obstructing cycleways, I doubt that's possible. Cycle Bath put it better than I could: "...putting barriers in to ‘slow down cyclists’ probably goes against the 2010 Equalities act. You might as well put up signs “No Disabled Access” signs all over the place." Why aren't more people more angry about this?


----------



## mjr (30 Aug 2017)

neil earley said:


> Just received notice that they are in the process of widening barriers and e mail to them pic of my trike,he replied that he wasn't aware of such DISABLED TRIKES!! made me laugh how people automatically think recumbents are only for the disabled ! Doh hate the word disabled should be pleasantly laid back


On the one hand, it's annoying. On the other hand, it might actually get them to fix things to allow trikes through. Please send him http://www.standardsforhighways.co.uk/ha/standards/ians/pdfs/ian195.pdf and suggest he looks at the pictures and measurements on pages 12 and 13 - he really should be looking at the latest guidance, although I think tricycles were in the 2008 guidance too.


----------



## neil earley (30 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> On the one hand, it's annoying. On the other hand, it might actually get them to fix things to allow trikes through. Please send him http://www.standardsforhighways.co.uk/ha/standards/ians/pdfs/ian195.pdf and suggest he looks at the pictures and measurements on pages 12 and 13 - he really should be looking at the latest guidance, although I think tricycles were in the 2008 guidance too.


 Thank you for the pdf in his defense he was quite sympathetic and apologized for his lack of understanding of how hard these barriers are to negotiate on trikes,he is on the case so to speak and has asked me to make an appointment with him with dimensions of a few recumbent trikes, its nice when they respond positively .


----------



## mjr (30 Aug 2017)

neil earley said:


> Thank you for the pdf in his defense he was quite sympathetic and apologized for his lack of understanding of how hard these barriers are to negotiate on trikes,he is on the case so to speak and has asked me to make an appointment with him with dimensions of a few recumbent trikes, its nice when they respond positively .


Yes, but it's also pretty annoying that government officers can be so ignorant about disability access and not tell the difference between a regular tricycle and a disability one - probably he doesn't even know that things like wheelchair tricycles exist. Surely few professionals are so ignorant about how their work can disadvantage or even harm people with disabilities? It's a failure of training and oversight more than any one officer's fault IMO.

Thank you for taking it forwards and hopefully ridding the world of a few of these nasties. Responses are cheap - I hope they act positively too!


----------



## byegad (17 Nov 2017)

Sorry to hear of your woes!

My solution to this problem is to stick to the roads. My local Sustrans Rangers have a 'thing' about avoiding motorcycle use on off road sections, to the point where they made it impossible to enter the off-road network except by lifting any kind of bike over/round a barrier*. I decided that I've paid for the roads all my life and I'll jolly well use them!

* Which is one of the reasons I stopped 'Rangering' for them. The other is the state of their off road sections, another their piss poor signage** and finally I got sick of everyone I met blaming me for Sustrans' failings!

** Yes having signed several sections of the NCN I know the issues, but still it's piss poor in places!


----------



## voyager (17 Nov 2017)

several sustran fund raiser I know have left them , too many moans and not enough effort on sustrans part .


----------



## savannah3107 (17 Nov 2017)

Hi Neil,

Is your trike still available?
Thanks
Andy


----------



## neil earley (17 Nov 2017)

savannah3107 said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> Is your trike still available?
> Thanks
> Andy


Hi Andy long gone I,m afraid


----------



## carlos46 (6 Nov 2018)

neil earley said:


> Had rotating cuff injury surgery in January and a plate inserted in my left shoulder,so bought my Hase Ket full suspension ready for summer.
> Went to lift back of trike to go through the ant m/bike barrier which is a B******r to get it through felt a sharp pain and numbness my right shoulder!!
> Ignored the pain as I am used to it ! following night was very painful off to see my GP and had x ray and a ultrasound scan 3 weeks later.
> I have a tear in my tendon so I have to have further surgery again on rotating cuff ,can believe my luck sometimes not only have a degenerative spinal disease but problematic shoulders!!
> ...


Hi Neil, was wondering if this kettwiesel was still for sale, probably not as it's now a year later, but if it is I am very interested. Regards Malcolm


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Nov 2018)

carlos46 said:


> Hi Neil, was wondering if this kettwiesel was still for sale, probably not as it's now a year later, but if it is I am very interested. Regards Malcolm





neil earley said:


> Hi Andy long gone I,m afraid


----------



## carlos46 (18 Nov 2018)

Hi Neil, just come across your Kettwiesel for sale, is it still for sale, or am I out of luck, cheers, regards Malcolm


----------



## neil earley (19 Nov 2018)

carlos46 said:


> Hi Neil, just come across your Kettwiesel for sale, is it still for sale, or am I out of luck, cheers, regards Malcolm


Hi Malcolm 
Its sold a long time ago contact Kevin a D.TEK think he had one for sale


----------

